# Liberty Mutual, my sign up experience.



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

As a NC resident there are few to no Insurance options specifically for RS. From this forum I understood LM was one Insurance company who wouldn't drop you or care if you did RS. I went online and got a quote for the car I plan to use for RS. I specifically said I was using for "business purposes". They called and said they can give me a better rate...so I mentioned to the agent that I am separating this vehicle from 2 others (insured by GEICO) and most of the use will be RS 2-3 days a week (I plan to give this car to my son when he is fully licensed in 8 mos). He stated as far as he knew that using it for RS wasn't allowed, but put me on hold and said "let me check on that".

3 minutes later he came back and said that using it that way wasn't a problem, finished up with a decent Quote of about 67$/mo full coverage.

The main point is. that I was totally upfront about how I said I would use the vehicle, both with filling out the app and in-person. I am of the age and financial status that I just don't need problems.

Until Geico gets a decent RS add on in NC I want to be sure my insurance isn't in jeopardy.


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

My experience here in NY with Liberty Mutual is pretty much the same. My agent knows exactly how I'll be using my car and they are fine with it. His main suggestion was that I park until I get a ping and then after passenger is dropped off, shut off app and park again before turning it back on in order to minimize risk during Phase I.

Geico can go scratch.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Just be sure to carefully and fully read the actual policy to make sure it does not say different that what the agent told you.

IF what your experience is true, that would be very good news. However, please read the policy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Just be sure to carefully and fully read the actual policy to make sure it does not say different that what the agent told you.
> 
> IF what your experience is true, that would be very good news. However, please read the policy.


You are exactly correct. Make sure that 22 page policy and Underwriting rules doesn't have a phrase that states "Not for commercial use". I'd be a little hesitant with that agent's answer since he did have to go ask.

I've been in this business for 18 years and I've never been aware of any personal policy allowing commercial use, especially the transportation of people.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

The New York state law clearly states that any vehicle transporting people must carry a for-hire insurance policy. The only exception are buses and ambulance. This is a New York state law. Also no personal insurance policy covers commercial use of your vehicle. People tend to want to believe everything that uber tells them. You have to remember that you are a subcontractor. You are not a employee. It is your responsibility to know what type of insurance coverage you need to operate your business. Drivers are having claims denied, and insurance policies cancelled. And if you don't know what happens when you try and get insurance with a cancellation on your record you are in for a big surprise. The only people that will insure you are the ones that accept high risk drivers. Which will be your new title when they find out. Everybody is going to have their own opinion to this information. Do a little research, make a few phone calls, and find out for yourself.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> The New York state law clearly states that any vehicle transporting people must carry a for-hire insurance policy. ... Drivers are having claims denied, and insurance policies cancelled....


You have proof of this?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RochesterUberDriver said:


> You have proof of this?


The law probobly exists however uber's policy usually qualifies to cover these.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

It's quite simple to find out but considering you are a Uber driver I'm going to have to lay it out for you. Now pay close attention. Google New York state vehicle and traffic law. Then type in for hire insurance. Then go find somebody who knows how to read and let them read that to you.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

I read the law, Uber policy covers TNC driver. Uber is not a for hire service so for hire insurance does not apply. Please provide proof that insurance companies are dropping drivers in New York.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You want some proof stupid? Get behind me, I'll show you proof. How do you prove to a ****** anyting? It's people like you that lack common sex that Uber is looking for. You cannot find a job, you're going to get cut off of welfare as soon as they find out what you doing, and you really belong in a rehab center.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

Actually I have a very good non-driving job. I do Uber because it is fun and the side money pays for vacations.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The law probobly exists however uber's policy usually qualifies to cover these.


Obviously you do not understand the issue. A personal vehicle liability insurance policy EXPLICITLY states that using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes (i.e. transporting people via Uber or Lyft) is not allowed and doing so cancels the policy.

TO DATE: NO ONE has posted or otherwise proved any personal vehicle liability insurance policy that does NOT have that exclusion.



RochesterUberDriver said:


> I read the law, Uber policy covers TNC driver. Uber is not a for hire service so for hire insurance does not apply. Please provide proof that insurance companies are dropping drivers in New York.


ONLY for the time period under a ride. Uber insurance policy does not replace the owner/driver comprehensive vehicle liability insurance policy.

FURTHER all personal vehicle liability insurance policies SPECIFICLY and EXPLICTLY state that the covered vehicle CAN NOT BE USED for commercial purposes, and that the policy will be canceled if it is used for commercial purposes.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Agents will promise you the moon sun and stars to get you to buy a policy! 

I see this everyday in my real job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Obviously you do not understand the issue. A personal vehicle liability insurance policy EXPLICITLY states that using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes (i.e. transporting people via Uber or Lyft) is not allowed and doing so cancels the policy.
> 
> TO DATE: NO ONE has posted or otherwise proved any personal vehicle liability insurance policy that does NOT have that exclusion.
> 
> ...


As far as a law that requires insurance coverage while taking passengers.. uber's coverage is compliant with the law.

So you are legally in compliance while you have the app on and legally have the coverage required.

This law would only nail you if you got into an accident carrying customers without going through the uber app. Any other time uber's policy would cover you.

However there is nothing keeping _*your insurance*_ company from dropping _*you*_ when they find out. It has been like this in a lot of places for a long time.

For years this was the case in Florida from 2014 until July 1st 2017 as there was no personal policy in existence that allowed you to be a rideshare driver.

More than likely you are looking for a policy that does not exist yet in New york.

Your options are to 
A. Quit
B. violate the terms of your insurance.
C. purchase full commercial insurance.

Knowing what i know about both uber and commercial insurance prices Option A will serve you the best.


----------

